
Hidden Costs of AWS - mranis
Has anyone experienced any hidden or unexpected costs of AWS, or surprises on their bills? Seems like there is a lot of that going on?
======
thelazycoder
Its not a surprise if you research their price structure. Essentially they
charge very small amounts every second or minute to accumulate through the
month. It can sometimes be a difficult thing to calculate up front, but they
aren't hiding anything from you. Its just not broken down by the month, and
unfortunately its not all in one place..

------
ddtaylor
Just bandwidth or leaked keys or badly configured services. AWS had always
been good to me and waived obvious problems as a courtesy, although I use
Vultr because it supports the features we need and has some easier ipv6
options worth using (prefix routing)

